#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Лекарство от неведения

## Судхана

http://savetibet.ru/2009/12/01/ignorance.html


Непонятен момент,про "буддийскую школу",что признаёт существование всеохватывающего,всеобъемлющего Атмана,чья это ошибка?

----------


## Aion

> чья это ошибка?


С точки зрения мадхьямиков-прасангиков - ошибка других мадхьямиков (не будем показывать пустым от самобытия пальцем)...

----------


## Судхана

> С точки зрения мадхьямиков-прасангиков - ошибка других мадхьямиков (не будем показывать пустым от самобытия пальцем)...


Побробую пояснить,среди буддийских школ есть школа Ватсипутрия (тиб. gnas ma bu pa),одна из подшкол Вайбхашики,которая признаёт существование Атмана(тиб. bdag),и переводчик говорит,что речь шла именно об этой школе,только не понятно,откуда характеристики "всеохватывающий" и "всеобъемлющий"?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.12.2009)

----------


## Aion

> ...только не понятно, откуда характеристики "всеохватывающий" и "всеобъемлющий"?





> Но в конечном итоге, когда мы разобрались в терминах и учитель даже нашел соответствие нашим представлениям в философии одной из буддийской школ, признающих существование Атмана...


Про вышеупомянутые характеристики ничего, но отрицание атмана не означает его несуществования в относительном смысле.

----------


## Судхана

> Про вышеупомянутые характеристики ничего


Цитата из текста на сайте:



> Й. Д.: Ну да, можно
> придерживаться и этой
> теории. Можно
> придерживаться и этой
> школы философской
> мысли, которая
> признает
> существование
> всеохватывающего,
> ...

----------


## Aion

> Цитата из текста на сайте:


А чуть выше контекст разговора: 


> Так вот, в данном случае учитель просит вас рассказать об основных постулатах той философской школы мысли, которой вы следуете.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Ватсипутрии признавали существования личности как рudgala, существующей помимо скандх. Являющейся носителем скандх. А рudgala это еще не всеохватывающий и всеобъемлющий атман. Отнюдь нет.

----------


## Судхана

Пояснения переводчика Бема:



> Bem | 4 декабря 2009
> 22:39
> 1.Когда речь шла об
> Атмане в общем,
> говорилось об
> всеобъемлющем
> Атмане , точно не
> помню, но по тиб.
> кажетcя thams cad
> ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.12.2009)

----------


## Айвар

> Побробую пояснить,среди буддийских школ есть школа Ватсипутрия (тиб. gnas ma bu pa),одна из подшкол Вайбхашики,которая признаёт существование Атмана(тиб. bdag),и переводчик говорит,что речь шла именно об этой школе,только не понятно,откуда характеристики "всеохватывающий" и "всеобъемлющий"?


Если в вашей скобяной-вещевой лавке продается стакан и если кто-то спросит, а зачем он нужен, то вы ответите, что он нужен для того, чтобы пить из него воду. 
С атманом, как и со стаканом, та же история. Буддисты считают что стаканом нельзя вычерпать море, они также считают, что из стакана нельзя сделать вазу. Всякая вещь хороша в своем применении. Но разве может быть одна вещь мерилом другой вещи? А одно слово мерилом другого? Что в целом значать эти и подобные вопросы? -
Они значат, что нет самобытия стакана, так же как и атмана, но ничто не мешает применять вещи и слова для обозначения. Ошибочным будет такой взгляд, если мы станем искать за одним явлением другое явление, в одной вещи угадывать (гадать) присутствие другой.
Если допустить существование атмана, то это должен быть класс явлений, который описывает известный нам закон природы. Почему? - Потому что называть неизвестное известным, согласитесь, что это не совсем нормально.

----------

